# Deer Tags



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

How many tags do you all have to fill? I have a ANY ANTLERED and a ANY ANTLERLESS to fill in 2H. Can't wait, its getting closer every day!

:sniper: 
:beer:
Spoiler92


----------



## zifnib (Oct 14, 2004)

Well In 2H we have 3 bucks and 2 does for 5 of us wahpetonians....We will most likely hit Johnsons Gultch right away on friday and hit the flat lands after...


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

We have 8 men going. 4 buck, 6 doe tags total.
Were is Johnsons Gultch and flatlands?


----------

